# that song in the krooked naughty video



## sketcher (Mar 23, 2008)

the lyrics are something like: "who's gonna win? new york giants/new york mets? i eat out of dumpsters. fuck you."

it's a good song and I can't figure out who played it.

anyone know?


----------

